# Mind if I join you?



## Bri (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Y'all, 

My name is Bri. I currently reside in south Florida (originally from Ohio) and I'm hoping to not only find some answers around these parts but some fellow cat lover friends as well.  I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but I suppose I will find out sooner or later. Hopefully I am.  

Anyways, this is the big man in my life (aside from my boyfriend ). Meet Maddox. <3










Hopefully that picture isn't too big that I don't get in trouble.  I'm really looking forward to talking to y'all!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Bri!

Maddox is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bri (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you! He was actually a stray and I've since newly adopted him, just a few months ago. I'm hoping that someone here can possibly give me a breed he might fit into. 

He's a little over a year and I haven't gotten to get him into a vet to get his shots. I have no idea which ones he needs to get, as well as which tests he needs. 

I also don't feel the need to get him neutered because he is seriously the most docile cat I have ever seen haha. He's always so calm with a few bursts of energy here and there when he plays, but most of the time he just likes cuddling and watching tv with me. But being that he's not neutered, he's been what I think is spraying/marking his territory on my carpet upstairs, since we moved into our new home. I keep his litter box clean and he knows where it is because he does use it! Mind you his aim is still kind of off and hasn't completely grasped the concept of covering it up using the litter INSIDE of the box, but I don't blame him for that. He's used to being outside.

Also, what is y'alls take on microchipping? I'm scared to put him outside again because it's a completely different area and people go flying down the road all the time and I'm terrified of him getting hit by one of those jerks. I feel bad because he was always used to being outside when he wanted to because he knew the area (born in the dumpster area). There is another cat still at my old apartment complex that i'd love to take her in because I consider her Maddox's girlfriend, but she is still too skiddish. The week before I moved, she finally let me pet her a decent amount. I always left food and water out for them (there were even more than her as well but they didn't come around all the time but had to have been house cats because of their gentle behavior to me and how comfortable they were around me as well) and whenever I would get home from work, I would do the kissy call and they would all come running to me to say hi. 

Maddox was the only one to come in and make himself comfortable right away and he has had my heart ever since! I can't imagine not having him around.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have no idea about what mixes of breeds he could have in his background, but he's *gorgeous*. (Technically, he's a DLH, Domestic Long Hair.)

Wow, you're going to get a lot of responses about why he should be neutered, including that it will probably help with the spraying issue. Brace yourself. :grin:

All my girls are microchipped. It's pretty cheap at the Humane Society, takes about 2 seconds, and my girls didn't make a peep. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bri (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol, oh, I know all about the neutering and spraying combo, I just don't feel the need to at all. I honestly think it may just be him trying to figure out this new place. Everything in our new home was completely renovated before we moved in so that means new paint, new carpet, new tile, etc... The spots he pees in are the same spots every time. One by the back window downstairs on the tile, one at the top of the steps on the carpet, one outside my door on the carpet, in the middle of my bedroom floor (carpet as well) annnddddd my favorite one, on my bed. I've used every kind of enzyme, pet friendly cleaner I have found... Kind of.. Basically, OdoBan Pet Stain Remover, Spot Shot both can and spray bottle, and one other kind I can't remember the name but it was in an upholstery cleaning can. So far, no luck.  Keeps peeing in the same spots. I've since stopped letting him sleep in my room at night because he will pee on my bed with me in it!! It would drive me nuts!! He peed on my bed and clothes once before at our old apartment but that was when he first started coming in and I cleaned everything and he never did it again. I have the same bedspread as I did before and I didn't think that the smell was still there. I have a completely different bed now than I did before but I feel like because he peed on my comforter before, he could smell it still.

Any specific detergent I should use? I've been using a mix of all and all free and clear because I read that it won't irritate my skin and it gets everything clean. I also read that if that doesn't work to use all baby? I have no idea. ( My dad hasn't been home since we moved into this new place but I don't want him to come home to the house smelling like cat pee.  He already didn't want me to keep him so if he comes home and sees/smells a mess, he will be upset and threaten to make me give him away. </3


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

He is stunning. Love his coloring and long hair. Whatever his origins, he is beautiful.

There is nothing wrong in keeping him inside. Inside cats live longer. In the US, there are too many cars and predators for a cat to avoid forever. You will need to have vertical spaces that he can use and lots of toys.

You really, really, really, really want ot get him neutered ASAP. A neutered male cat is less likely to spray/mark. Once they start spraying, it is extremely difficult/impossible to get them to stop. Spraying is one of the common reasons cats are turned over to shelters.

We have chipped all of our dogs and cats. If they get lost, I want them back. It doesn't appear to bother them - they've been chipped for years.

Are you thinking about trying to bring his girlfriend to your home?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He is sooo pretty - the expression on his face looks so much like my TUffy!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!! Gorgeous cat!!! Congrats on the addition.

I agree getting him fixed will hopefully help with the spraying. Not to mention other things. Like roaming.

You can always add a out door enclosure if you want to let him out there are many ways to do these both permanent and not.

I also agree on the micro chipping. out shelter here will do it for about $10, wouldn't hurt to also have him scanned to see if he already has one. I always worry one of mine will get out and get picked up and not scanned, but still its better to have the hope that if a collar, is lost I still have a chance.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Florida,huh? Orange you glad you joined this forum?


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of your beautiful boy!

As for neutering, I recommend it strongly as if he does manage to sneak out or even on supervised outdoor visits he may take off after an unspayed female and contribute to a litter of kittens potentially doomed to shelter life or feral life. Please don't let his animal urges get the better of him! Oh and save your sanity from spraying messes. If he's really that young he may only just be starting if at all so you have a chance to prevent what could become a mess in your home.

A small suggestion is that what you currently think might be spraying could actually be peeing. If he does seem to recognize the litter box then a vet check up might help make sure he is just getting used to his new life of luxury and not having accidents for other reasons. If it's just a learning thing going on then it might not hurt to confine him to one room until he has mastered the litter box thing. Also a good chance to get him scanned for a chip like someone else suggested.

So glad he's found a home where he can be safe indoors! Thanks for taking a chance on bringing him indoors. Have you thought more on trying to bring his girlfriend? 

As for microchipping, my two are getting chipped on their 2nd birthdays this year. Happy birthday, huh? lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I think that having him neutered will make everyone's life easier  At some point he's going to..get the itch... and want to go out roaming and so many things can happen to him out there. If he can't go out he's going to be unhappy and ..uncomfortable.

It will be especially important if you bring home his 'girlfriend'. There are so many unwanted cats/kittens being killed every day that to add any more to the population would be a shame.


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh wow, what a handsome fella!!  I love his face, he has such beautiful features. I hope we'll be seeing more of him :wink


----------



## Bri (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! Y'all seem super friendly and very informative! I really appreciate that. 

Being that I can't say I've ever actually seen him "spray" persay, I wanna say he's just peeing. I'm not sure if it's to make me mad so I put him outside or what. I feel bad because he's lonely all the time when I'm at work, but I make sure to give him lots of attention when I'm home. Only time he makes a mess is when I'm either gone or sleeping. Like I previously said, I have since kept him out of my bedroom while I sleep because of the mess he made on my bed and clothes. (I'm only 21, I have clothes all over my floor lol) But when I'm awake, I make sure I let him in so he can relax with me, rather than being alone. 

I wanna say he's a little over a year old because when I moved to my old apartment, he was just born/no more than a few months old. Aka, really tiny and now he's huge lol. His teeth are still white like a younger cat, clean gums, etc. 

He's not much of a climber, aside from sitting in the window sill of my bedroom. I've got plenty of stuff he can climb on (dressers, pianos, etc) but he doesn't seem interested. Even chairs, he doesn't really care for. We had an old couch that he would lay on the seat cushions but he never really climbed on it. He always looked to be more of a duck and weave kind of cat, rather than an aerial type. He likes to sleep under the kitchen table so I'm considering getting him one of those cubby type things that are lined with "fur"/carpet. We do have stairs that have an open back that he likes to sit on and watch people go by, but most of the time he's on the ground rubbing between your legs.  He is great with new people and friendly with everyone!! 

Microchipping is a yes, then haha. Thank you for all your opinions. I really don't think he already has one because well... Lets just say the people in my old complex weren't exactly nice, minus a select few that would put out food as well. 

As for his girlfriend, I would absolutely LOVE to take her in, but I don't even know where to begin. She is much smaller than him so I don't know if she's from the same litter or just a friend or what. Every time I would let him out to roam, he would run straight to her and "kiss". It was the cutest thing. I hate that he's lonely because I took him away from his friends, but my dad will probably be livid if I bring her home. I'd have to really beg for that one. Cats always do better in two or more, right? At least that's what I've heard... Or at least to have another friend there for them.. Dog or whatever. I've got three more cats and a dog with my family back home in Ohio so I can definitely say they are happier to have someone else around when us humans aren't home.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Bri said:


> Cats always do better in two or more, right?


Wrong question to ask this bunch of enablers.. 

:cool Of course they do!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Single cats are fine. In fact, some cats need to be the only cat in the house. I think people with single cats have an extra special relationship and bond with their kitty.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I think people with single cats have an extra special relationship and bond with their kitty.


This. I love Shepherd Book, he has a forever home here and I'm very attached to him but in hindsight... I wouldn't do it again.

MowMow is *almost* back to normal but he still can't let his guard down 100% as he used to when he was an only cat. Even when we snuzzle and love on each other I can see him scanning the room to see where the kitten is. I'm sorry that I did that to him. He's happy now..but imo he was happ_ier_ before.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

MowMow said:


> This. I love Shepherd Book, he has a forever home here and I'm very attached to him but in hindsight... I wouldn't do it again.
> 
> MowMow is *almost* back to normal but he still can't let his guard down 100% as he used to when he was an only cat. Even when we snuzzle and love on each other I can see him scanning the room to see where the kitten is. I'm sorry that I did that to him. He's happy now..but imo he was happ_ier_ before.


Hopefully Book won't be a brat forever, when he grows up they can be best buds.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Single cats are fine. In fact, some cats need to be the only cat in the house.


^^ This. I inherited my SIL's cat when she went off to college. He would have been best off in a one cat house. But due to his health and age, I was afraid to adopt him out, he was high maintenance and few people would have wanted to take in a cat with known issues. Even then he lived with us 12 years..


----------



## Bri (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, I understand how some cats do better being the king or queen of the household, but for Maddox, him being a very social (and vocal) outdoor cat, I don't think he would mind having his girlfriend around. Only thing is, he is way more domesticated than she is and I've never really taken in a stray like her that wasn't a kitten. 

We have a white turkish angora (green eyes, not blue or half and half) named Kit Kat at my moms. She is our first family pet and she's still holding in at a long and happy life of 21 years and counting. She has never exactly been considered... "nice" lol. She would chase my friends around the house to the point where they would be up on the chairs in the kitchen, screaming for me to come tame her haha but she's a sweetheart to my family members and I, especially when she's hungry. Now that she's older, she's got arthritis so she just tends to lay down and relax. Since my sisters and I have moved out, Kit Kat now has her own bedroom where she doesn't get disturbed by our guests or dog. Our pup is around 8 I want to say(?) so she's still got lots of energy to run around, bark, eat and poop.  

The first time we moved, I adopted a tabby mix and named her Carbon. In the beginning, she did notttt like any other animal. She was not happy being around Shelby (our dog) or Kit Kat. Carbon and Shelby have since become the best of friends with Kit Kat still reigning in as queen of the castle. <3 

My sister since took Carbon to her apartment where she also adopted another kitten and named him Roman. Ro-Ro as we call him, is not neutered and Carbon is not spayed and there was a recent mishap where my sister thinks Carbon may have gotten impregnated but we shall see! I may be getting kittens shipped to me from Ohio! lol (nottt likely  no need to freak for people who don't like flying their animals) But I miss Carbon like crazy. Not exactly the nicest thing, though. She has spunk that most people would send her to a shelter for.

I know for a fact that if I brought her down here, she would not get along with Maddox AT ALL and she would probably beat the crap out of him, even though he is like... 3 times her size. For whatever reason, Carbon just kind of stopped growing lol. She wasn't the runt of the litter. She was actually the first born and the biggest kitten out of them all so I'm not sure why she's still so little. 

Carbon and I from 2010-ish (only picture I could find, showing her size compared to me)









Carbon, again.  I'm also not sure why she has long fur on her tail, back legs, belly/lower back and around her chest/mane but her torso and front paws is short haha. I always thought that was funny.


----------



## Bri (Jan 7, 2012)

This is Kit Kat. She looks really bad in this photo (she needs brushed) but it's the only one I could find on my sisters facebook haha. She's old and mean but I still think she's absolutely beautiful. <3 She's also way larger than Carbon, as well but she's pretty hefty. She's gained a lot of weight since she's gotten older but my mom is taking care of her and has put her on a special diet now. She's doing very well. 

And this is Roman and Carbon enjoying my sisters Christmas tree (2011)


----------



## Bri (Jan 7, 2012)

Maddox size wise.  <3









That is the 16" Cheshire Cat I have, compared to him. I swear he's got mountain lion in him!!


----------

